# x11/kde4 install crash



## Reskator (Oct 4, 2009)

When i install kde4 from x11/kde4 i got these error:

```
Linking CXX executable superkaramba
[ 93%] Built target plasma_package_superkaramba
[ 95%] Built target plasma_scriptengine_superkaramba
[ 95%] Built target irkick
[ 96%] Built target kbytearrayedit
[ 96%] Built target oktetapart
../../lib/libsuperkaramba.so.5.0.1: undefined reference to `QObject::pth_connect(QObject const*, char const*, QObject const*, char const*, Qt::ConnectionType)'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
Scanning dependencies of target okteta
[ 96%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/okteta_automoc.o
[ 97%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/main.o
[ 97%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/program.o
[ 97%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/about.o
[ 97%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/mainwindow.o
Linking CXX executable okteta
[ 97%] Built target okteta
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```

Browsing cant help me. Did you somebody got these error ??


FreeBSD 7.2
Python 2.6
pth 2.0.7
7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Fri Oct  2 12:21:39 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## Reskator (Oct 7, 2009)

Nobody ??? Everybody have dark in the mind ???


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 7, 2009)

is your ports tree up to date?


----------



## Reskator (Oct 7, 2009)

YES  i type before portsnap fetch and portsnap update and also portupgrade -a.


----------



## mmpestorich (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm getting the exact same error. I am running on FreeBSD 8.0 on a AMD64 machine with a current set of port files. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reskator (Oct 29, 2009)

No but i think that is  a collision with some previsiously installed packages. Maybe with pth. I experiment with installation pth-hard. Installation of pth doesnt make all needed links to pth library. In installation process others packages i must give it manualy. I prepare to reinstall machine with kde4 first. I write here what that happen.


----------



## mmpestorich (Nov 4, 2009)

I had to replace devel/pth with devel/pth-hard to get kde4 to build. Apparently the previous poster was correct when he suggested pth doesn't create all the necessary links for kdeutils to build.


----------

